# Minnesota salt subs needed and some plows and equip



## fowlhunter8 (Nov 26, 2008)

i need some help on some projects all around the metro we have a fair amount of trucks and equipment but have never done or bid salting. I need to get subs located and found how much subs are recieving on a sq ft basis or per hour and how much material i need per sq ft. i have properties located from north of the cities to south west and east and i am open to one or multiple salters. the properties have to be salted and calcium chloride they are 1" triggers so it could be good year
please let me know your info and what you can handle
Randy


----------



## lizard (Apr 5, 2009)

*Give me a call*

Randy,

I may be of some help to you im located in stillwater, give me a call
651-785-3055


----------



## Masons plowing (Sep 23, 2009)

*In St.Paul*

My name is John Mason I have a '94 chev 1500HD 7.5 Meyer poly. Truck runs great plow is in good working order. Give me a call 651-403-3723 anytime.


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Mar 17, 2006)

3 trucks in Savage/Eden Prairie .No salter yet but looking near future
612-618-0792
thanks 
Eddie


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Randy, 
I am near monticello I94 area, but I have a ton of stuff in plymouth that I take care of. shoot me a pm


----------



## TimA82 (Aug 30, 2006)

I am in the West Metro, Waconia/Chaska and I hae a 2006 Duramax with a brand new 9'2" Boss V plow. I am looking to put it to work, let me know if you have anything available, I am willing to travel a little if needed. Call me if your interested 612 600-4210


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a 5-6 yd dump with UTG spreader and a belly blade. Located on the E.Side of St.Paul


----------

